# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Vliegangst/Aviofobie - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Vliegangst (Aviophobia)* 

*Vliegangst is een zeer veel voorkomende 'fobie', vergelijkbaar met pleinvrees, hoogtevrees, vrees om in het publiek te praten... Men noemt het ook aviofobie. 
Een derde van de volwassen bevolking zou er in meer of mindere mate mee te maken hebben. Nogal wat mensen leggen er zich bij neer en vliegen nooit of staan bij wijze van spreken doodsangsten uit wanneer ze toch (moeten) vliegen.* 


*Verschillende elementen kunnen aan de basis van vliegangst liggen.*

 Het kan een uiting zijn van claustrofobie (angst voor afgesloten ruimten) of hoogtevrees
 Het kan een (onterechte) vrees zijn dat er een ongeluk zal gebeuren. Vliegtuigen zjn nochtans een van de veiligste vervoersmiddelen. 
 Het kan een gevolg zijn van angst voor terroristische aanslagen, al is de reële kans daarop natuurlijk uiterst klein. 
 een slechte ervaring of een incident in het verleden (bv. een turbulente vlucht) 
 angst voor het onbekende, voor iets dat men niet controleert, voor de afhankelijkheid van anderen of van de techniek...
 een stressreactie die samenhangt met het voorbereiden van de reis, met problemen tijdens de voorbereiding, met onzekerheid over de reis of de plaats van bestemming....
 angst voor gezondheidsproblemen ten gevolge van bestaande kwalen (een hartziekte, diabetes...), besmetting (bv. SARS, malaria...), door de drukverschillen in het vliegtuig, de droge lucht, het lange stilzitten (trombose, pijnlijke oren...) 


*Klachten* 

Vliegangst kan gepaard gaan met een aantal lichamelijke en psychologische klachten.

Lichamelijke klachten
 beven, spierspanning
 moeilijk ademen
 hartkloppingen, pijn in de borst
 maag- en darmproblemen
 zweten, duizeligheid, misselijkheid...

Psychologische klachten
 geheugenproblemen
 dwangbeelden
 onrust, stress, gespannenheid 


*Behandeling* 

Vliegangst kan indien nodig behandeld worden door een aangepaste training en eventueel bepaalde vormen van psychotherapie. 

Bij de meeste van die trainingen wordt naast correcte informatie over (de gevaren van) vliegen ook geleerd om om te gaan met stress en spanning, worden zo nodig onderliggende problemen zoals hoogtevrees aangepakt en wordt men geleidelijk aan vertrouwd gemaakt met vliegen, soms zelfs in een vliegsimulator. 

Angstremmers en kalmerende middelen kunnen in sommige gevallen helpen, maar zijn, o.m. omwille van de bijwerkingen (zoals slaperigheid) meestal minder aangewezen 


*Tips om vliegangst te voorkomen:* 

*Probeer zo ontspannen mogelijk naar het vertrek toe te leven

*Bereid uw reis zorgvuldig voor:
 boek tijdig en reserveer plaatsen
 zorg dat je tijdig op de luchthaven bent
 spendeer desnoods iets meer geld aan een rechtstreekse vlucht dan herhaaldelijk te moeten overstappen, met alle spanningen van dien

Laat je eventueel vooraf onderzoeken door je arts en informeer over mogelijke gezondheidsproblemen, vaccinaties... 

(bron; gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat is vliegangst?* 
Vliegangst komt na 'spreken in het openbaar' op de tweede plaats in het rijtje van veel voorkomende angsten. Eén derde van de volwassen bevolking in de westerse wereld heeft in meer of mindere mate last van vliegangst. Niemand wordt ermee geboren, het kan iedereen overkomen.
Oorzaken van vliegangst variëren veelal van een turbulente vlucht tot het horen van onbekende geluiden. Maar aan vliegangst liggen meer angsten ten grondslag. Vaak is het een gevolg van claustrofobie (angst voor afgesloten ruimten), hoogtevrees of controledrang. Opvallend is echter dat nogal wat mensen zich bij deze angst neerleggen. De zakenman laat zijn horizon begrenzen, het gezin gaat niet op vakantie in het buitenland omdat vader, moeder of kind niet wil vliegen en oma laat mijlen komen tussen haar en haar kleinkinderen, omdat ze het vliegtuig niet vertrouwt. Onnodig. Want vliegangst is uitstekend te behandelen.

*Vliegen, je kunt het leren!*  
Deze website kan een eerste stap zijn om af te rekenen met vliegangst.
Want vliegangst mag dan inmiddels een bekend fenomeen zijn; dat die angst uitstekend te behandelen is, weten veel minder mensen. Vliegangst is niet meer iets, waar men maar mee moet leren leven. Stichting VALK helpt mensen met vliegangst. Al jaren.
En doet dat zo doeltreffend dat maar liefst 98% zijn of haar angst kan hanteren. Een uniek resultaat dat Stichting VALK bereikt door een combinatie van wetenschappelijk beproefde trainingsmethoden, deskundige en zeer betrokken trainers en geavanceerde faciliteiten.

*FAQ/10 veelgestelde vragen*
*1. Hoe veilig is vliegen?* 
Het vliegtuig is een snelle, comfortabele manier van reizen en op de lift na het meest veilige transportmiddel. Goed nieuws is voor nieuwszenders veelal geen nieuws, daarom krijgen luchtvaartincidenten van de media overmatig veel aandacht. In de psychologie staat dit bekend als 'selectieve aandacht'. Dit werkt spanningsverhogend maar zegt niets over de werkelijke stand van zaken. Elke dag stappen er wereldwijd vele miljoenen mensen in een vliegtuig. In 2004 zijn er wereldwijd 425 mensen omgekomen als gevolg van een vliegtuigongeluk. Terwijl alleen al in Nederland per jaar ongeveer 1200 dodelijke verkeersslachtoffers vallen. Een vliegtuig is een veilig vervoermidddel, ookal beleeft iemand met vliegangst dat niet zo.
*2. Wat zijn de oorzaken van vliegangst?* 
Er zijn verschillende oorzaken voor het ontstaan van vliegangst. Voor sommige mensen is het verlaten van de vertrouwde omgeving al een bron van angstige spanning. Weer anderen zijn bang voor de techniek als zodanig. Een vliegtuig is een technisch ingewikkeld apparaat en mensen hebben het gevoel dat ze zich aan iets overleveren wat ze niet begrijpen. Bij bijna iedereen speelt stress een rol bij het ontstaan van vliegangst. Natuurlijk zijn er mensen die vliegangst oplopen door een incident of ander vervelend voorval dat met vliegen te maken heeft. Tenslotte kan ook een schokkende ervaring op een totaal ander gebied achteraf gerelateerd worden aan een vliegreis en zo vliegangst veroorzaken; bijvoorbeeld als er iets akeligs gebeurt op de plaats van bestemming.
*3. Hoeveel mensen hebben vliegangst?*  
Van de 100 mensen die u op een willekeurige dag kunt tegenkomen, hebben er zo'n 35 in meer of mindere mate vliegangst. Zo'n 22 van hen stappen nooit en onder geen enkele omstandigheid in een vliegtuig; de andere 13 vliegen slechts als het echt niet anders kan, en dan met grote moeite en onder veel spanning. Nog eens 10 van die zelfde 100 mensen vermijden het vliegen niet, maar zien er elke keer weer tegenop en vliegen nooit voor hun lol.
*4. Is vliegangst niet een luxeprobleem?*  
Dat je niet per vliegtuig kunt reizen vinden veel mensen niet direct een groot probleem. Toch kan het voor bepaalde mensen verstrekkende gevolgen hebben. Denk bijvoorbeeld aan de zakenvrouw die een kans op promotie laat lopen omdat ze niet durft te vliegen. Denk ook eens aan de vader die zijn geëmigreerde kind nooit meer ziet om dezelfde reden. Vliegangst is dus bepaald geen luxeprobleem, maar een probleem dat ons leven ingrijpend kan ontwrichten. Bij de één af en toe, bij de ander constant. Er is nog een ander argument om vliegangst niet als een luxeprobleem te zien. Veel mensen blijken ook buiten het vliegen te lijden aan één of meerdere angsten: angst voor afgesloten ruimtes, hoogtevrees, angst voor controleverlies. Bevrijding van de vliegangst betekent vaak ook bevrijding van de angsten in andere situaties. Het overwinnen van deze barrières betekent een meer ontspannen en plezieriger leven.
*5. Is er iets te doen tegen vliegangst?*  
Zeker! Vliegangst is, in vergelijking met veel andere psychologische problemen, zeer goed behandelbaar. Sommige mensen zijn zelf in staat hun angst te overwinnen, maar de meesten kunnen daar wat begeleiding bij gebruiken. Wat er helpt tegen vliegangst is niet voor iedereen precies hetzelfde, maar de volgende ingrediënten blijken in veel gevallen werkzaam: informatie over de luchtvaart, aanpakken van de onderliggende angsten zoals hoogtevrees, leren omgaan met angstaanjagende gedachten en met de lichamelijke symptomen van angst, ontspanningsoefeningen en uiteindelijk stap voor stap de confrontatie met het vliegen aangaan. Dit is, samengevat, de behandelmethode van Stichting VALK.
*6. Is er een medicijn tegen angst?* 
Dat kan; er zijn allerhande angstremmers en kalmerende middelen in de handel. Het gebruik van deze middelen heeft alleen aanzienlijke bezwaren. Ten eerste werken ze niet altijd; er zijn gevallen bekend van vliegangstigen die ondanks de medicijnen toch de hele reis lang stokstijf in hun stoel zitten, en na aankomst in het hotel instorten en de hele dag slapen. Ten tweede is iemand onder invloed van alcohol of tranquillizers waarschijnlijk niet in staat om adequaat te reageren mocht de situatie hierom vragen. En het derde, misschien wel het belangrijkste bezwaar: door medicijnen te gebruiken ben je bezig de controle over jezelf uit handen te geven, namelijk aan de medicijnen. Terwijl je angst alleen kunt overwinnen door die controle in eigen hand te nemen.
*7. Ik heb al mijn hele leven vliegangst. Is er voor mij nog hoop?*  
Bij Stichting VALK worden mensen behandeld die nog nooit gevlogen hebben en mensen die heel veel vliegen; mensen die altijd al bang waren of dat opeens geworden zijn, oude mensen en jonge mensen, mensen die niet (meer) vliegen en mensen die wel vliegen maar dan bang zijn. Kortom: alle soorten en maten van vliegangst worden bij VALK behandeld. Cliënten zijn er in alle leeftijdsgroepen. De jongste cliënt van Stichting VALK was een jongen van 8 jaar wiens ouders een huis op Curaçao hebben, en de oudste een mevrouw van 89 jaar die inmiddels haar kleinkinderen heeft bezocht in Australië. Er zijn geen verschillen in slagingskansen voor deze verschillende groepen mensen.
*8. Ik ben al bang in een lift. Hoe moet ik dan een vliegtuig in?* 
Een lift is zo mogelijk nog veiliger dan een vliegtuig. Toch voelen veel mensen zich niet op hun gemak in een lift of gaan er zelfs helemaal niet in omdat ze er te bang voor zijn. Dit noemen we claustrofobie: angst voor afgesloten ruimtes. Mensen met claustrofobie zijn vaak ook bang om te vliegen, omdat een vliegtuig een afgesloten ruimte is waar je ook echt niet uit kan (tenminste, tijdens het vliegen). Ook deze vorm van vliegangst is goed behandelbaar. In geval van claustrofobie zal dat het probleem zijn waar tijdens de individuele sessies in eerste instantie aan gewerkt zal worden. Met andere woorden: we zorgen eerst dat u weer redelijk ontspannen in een lift kunt zijn, en gaan daarna pas verder richting het vliegtuig.
*9. Wat kun je doen als je partner of reisgenoot vliegangst heeft?*  
Ontken of veroordeel de gevoelens van de ander niet ('je moet je niet zo druk maken', 'het valt best mee', 'stel je niet zo aan'); laat merken dat u begrijpt hoe hij of zij zich voelt. Geef aandacht en laat de ander niet in de kou staan, ook al merkt u dat de angstige zich juist terugtrekt. Zorg dat uw reisgenoot zich niet in zichzelf opsluit. Laat de ander praten en moedig hem of haar aan om daarmee door te gaan. Bied iets te drinken aan; liefst water, melk of vruchtensap en geen koffie, thee of alcohol. Deze en andere tips kunt u terugvinden in het hoofdstuk 'Tips voor partners of reisgenoten' op pagina 115-118 in het boek 'Help, ik moet vliegen'.
*10. Kan de angst ook vanzelf verdwijnen?*  
Soms. Problemen van deze aard kunnen uiteindelijk met het verstrijken van de tijd verdwijnen. Alleen kan het heel lang duren voor dat moment aanbreekt. Als u leert om te gaan met die problemen, dan zult u ze sneller de baas zijn. Bovendien zult u zo ook leren hoe u nieuwe angstproblemen in de kiem kunt smoren.

*De Aanpak*
*Deel 1: Diagnostische fase* 
Een training tegen vliegangst wordt altijd voorafgegaan door een diagnostisch onderzoek. Dit is een gesprek met een behandelend psycholoog. Naar aanleiding daarvan stelt Stichting VALK een trainingsprogramma voor. Daarbij worden methodiek, trainingsduur en groepsindeling afgestemd op de aard en intensiteit van het vliegangstprobleem.
Dit gesprek duurt maximaal 2,5 uur en kost € 195,-.
*Deel 2: Individuele fase*  
Voorafgaand aan de training kan er een individuele behandeling plaatsvinden om nauw met vliegangst verbonden klachten, zoals claustrofobie (angst voor afgesloten ruimten), hoogtevrees of controledrang aan te pakken. Dit naar aanleiding van een advies van Stichting VALK of omdat cliënten daar zelf behoefte aan hebben. De kosten bedragen per sessie van een uur € 92,-.

_(Bron; www.valk.org)_

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg

*Deel 3: Training*  
De training bestaat uit 2 delen; een theorie en een praktijkgedeelte.
_De theorie_
Het eerste gedeelte van de training vindt plaats in het gebouw van VALK aan de Sandifortdreef in Leiden. Op het programma staan o.a. gedragstherapie, behandeling aanwezige klachten, angstinzicht, ontspanningsoefeningen, informatie over specifieke luchtvaartsituaties, instructieve videoprogramma's en oefeningen tijdens gefingeerde vluchten.
_De praktijk_
Het tweede gedeelte van de training bestaat uit een bezoek aan Schiphol. Er wordt een bezoek gebracht aan een KLM hangar. Daar wordt u, in een stilstaand vliegtuig, vertrouwd gemaakt met de machine. Alle onderdelen van dit vliegtuig worden bekeken en besproken. Daarna maakt u, in een vliegtuig nabootser, een gesimuleerde start, vlucht en landing mee. Tijdens het bezoek aan het stilstaande vliegtuig en de cabinesimulator doet u oefeningen ter voorbereiding op een echte vlucht.
Tot slot eindigt de training met een KLM lijnvlucht binnen Europa onder begeleiding. De eerste keer wellicht dat u zonder angst vliegt!
Overigens zijn uw begeleiders ervaren klinisch psychologen en psychotherapeuten, die of zelf ook piloot zijn en/of een bijzondere affiniteit met de luchtvaart hebben én een ervaren KLM piloot.
*Deel 4: Het follow-up programma.* 
Na de training vindt er een follow-up prgramma plaats. Dit om u na de training niet helemaal aan uw lot over te laten. De follow-up is een drie uur durende training die drie maanden na de begeleide vlucht plaatsvindt. Hierin vindt terugvalpreventie plaats en worden bepaalde trainingsaspecten nog eens opgefrist. Tot slot is er 12 maanden na de begeleide vlucht nog een schriftelijke evaluatie.
*Tarieven*
VALK is een stichting en heeft dus geen winstoogmerk. De tarieven die wij per 1 januari 2008 voor de reguliere behandeling hanteren, zijn als volgt:
*Tarieven algemeen*
* 1 daagse training  650,- (alles inbegrepen, ook een retourticket)
* 2 daagse training  960,- (alles inbegrepen, ook een retourticket)
*Tarieven Individuele behandelingen*
Voorafgaand aan de training kan er een individuele behandeling plaatsvinden. De kosten daarvan bedragen per uur  92.
*Meld u nu aan*  
Wanneer u zich wilt aanmelden voor een behandeling tegen vliegangst, kunt u onderstaand formulier invullen en on-line versturen. Ook kunt u het formulier printen en per fax of post versturen.

*Business Class training*  
U kunt ook kiezen voor de Business Class training.
Deze exclusieve training heeft de volgende kenmerken:
* Last minute inplanningsmogelijkheden;
* Last minute annuleringsmogelijkheden;
* Training in een kleine groep van maximaal 4 personen;
* Mogelijkheid tot het volgen van een behandeling buiten kantooruren;
* Een Business Class behandeling;
* Een Business Class vlucht binnen Europa;
* De mogelijkheid van in-company trainingen
Wilt u meer informatie over de algemene of Business Class training, dan kunt u altijd contact met ons opnemen.
*Tarieven*
Tarieven Business Class trainingen
Het tarief voor de Business Class training is per 1 januari:
* 1 daagse groepstraining  1350,- (alles inbegrepen, incl. een retourticket Business Class)
* 2 daagse groepstraining  2000,- (alles inbegrepen, incl. een retourticket Business Class)
Prijs individuele behandelsessie  150,- per uur
*U kunt zich nu ook aanmelden* 
Wanneer u zich wilt aanmelden voor een behandeling tegen vliegangst, kunt u onderstaand formulier invullen en on-line versturen. Ook kunt u het formulier printen en per fax of post versturen.

*Vergoedingen Verzekeraars* 
Bij alle ziektekostenverzekeraars heeft u recht op een gedeeltelijke vergoeding van de behandeling. Uit de basisverzekering worden 8 sessies (1 uur per dag, minus eigen bijdrage en risico) vergoed.

*Resultaat: 98% slaagt*  
Stichting VALK helpt mensen met vliegangst. Al jaren. En doet dat zo doeltreffend dat maar liefst 98% van de mensen na een behandeling van zijn of haar angst af is. Een uniek resultaat dat Stichting VALK bereikt door een combinatie van wetenschappelijk beproefde trainingsmethoden, deskundige en zeer betrokken trainers en geavanceerde faciliteiten.
Een gering aantal deelnemers zal vliegen nooit echt 'leuk' gaan vinden, maar heeft wel geleerd om nuchter met de angst om te gaan.

*Adres & Routebeschrijving* 
Stichting VALK
Sandifortdreef 1a
Postbus 110
2300 AC Leiden
Tel. 071-5273733
Fax 071-5273796
E-mail: [email protected]

_(Bron; www.valk.org)_

----------

